# 3,4-Dimethylmethcathinone, 3,4-DMMC 1082110-00-6



## zxcvb123 (11 h ago)

*If you need, please contact the contact information you see*
_*WhatsApp/telegram:+8617317529752
e-mail:[email protected]*_
*wickr:a197599Hmm *

2-Diphenylmethylpyrrolidine, Desoxy-D2PM, 2-Benzhydrylpyrrolidine 
119237-64-83,4-Dichloromethylphenidate, 3,4-CTMP 
210776-65-1 (racemic) 1364331-88-3 (R,R)4'-Fluorococaine, 4'-FC 
134507-62-34-Benzylpiperidine, 4-PMPD 
31252-42-34-Fluoroethylphenidate, 4F-EPH, 4-FEPH 
2160555-59-74-Fluoromethylphenidate, 4F-MPH, 4-FMPH 
1354631-33-64-Methylmethylphenidate, 4-Me-TMP, 4-MMPH 
191790-79-1 680996-70-7 (hydrochloride)Benocyclidine, BTCP 
112726-66-6Desoxypipradrol, 2-DPMP, 2-Diphenylmethylpiperidine 
519-74-4 5807-81-8 (HCl)Dichloropane, RTI-111, O-401 
146725-34-0Ethylphenidate, EPH 
57413-43-1HDEP-28, Ethylnaphthidate 
2170529-69-6HDMP-28, Methylnaphthidate 
231299-82-4 219915-69-2 (HCl)Isopropylphenidate, IPH, IPPD 
93148-46-0Meprylcaine 
495-70-5Nitracaine, 4-Nitro-Dimethocaine 
1648893-21-3Pipradrol, Meratran 
467-60-7Propylphenidate, PPH1071564-47-0Troparil, WIN 35,065-2, β-CPT 
74163-84-1


----------



## zxcvb123 (11 h ago)




----------

